# comments on barefoot contessa



## domy (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if you could give me your feedback on the new barefoot contessa cookbook that just came out? I know that she is quite popular in the US and that she has already come out with 3 if not 4 books (?)... so was wondering what the latest one is like before ordering it..???
many thanks!
domy


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hello Domy,

I'm sure someone here will comment, but in the meantime you might want to check the reviews here.

Is this for yourself or a friend?


----------



## domy (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello, yes this is only for me.. trying to get some new ideas... Thanks!!!


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Check the reviews on amazon.com.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

My mother loves watching her and it annoys me when she keeps comparing my methods with Ina's, "Oh, Ina did it this way using such and such nonbaked"

...

...

She is great though, simple, doable at home recipes but still very fashionable like a practical Martha Steward...all the nice at 1/3 the cost. She has a number of cookbooks but also books on entertaining too. I have the http://www.amazon.com/Barefoot-Conte...e=UTF8&s=bookswhich has come in handy every once in a while.


----------



## saraskitchen (Dec 28, 2006)

I have the new barefoot contessa book and I really like it. The recipes aren't groundbreaking, but the ones I've tried have been good and there are many more I plan to make.

Sometimes I just don't have the time or patience to try to follow a recipe that has 25 ingredients and 10 cooking steps. Ina's recipes are perfect for when you want good food quickly. Although I always reduce the amount of butter/oil, it's just not necessary.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I only own "Barefoot in Paris" and love it. Been going through and reading all the little stories that go with recipes, beautiful!

Nan


----------

